# Damaged Model 3 Passenger Side Mirror



## rodeo71 (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi there,

My passenger side mirror somehow got damaged and now it looks like this. The mechanics of the mirror work perfectly fine and all that needs replacing is the plastic piece on the bottom. I took it to Tesla and they said that they don't individually sell that piece. The only way to fix it would be to purchase a whole new side mirror. Is there anywhere I can find only this specific part? Thank you


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I think ebay or a junkyard are your only chances.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Probably few choices. I suspect that the mirrors as made as a single part and the need to replace just the bottom piece is very, very low.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

There are a few sellers on Ali Express that appear to sell a replacement.

Two examples:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002813541287.htmlhttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002901542978.html
But I agree with FRC: check your local junkyards first.


----------



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

I have a passenger RV mirror in white sitting in a box at this moment. You want it, let me know.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

@rodeo71, See brur's post #5 above before you miss out!!


----------



## rodeo71 (Nov 29, 2021)

brur said:


> I have a passenger RV mirror in white sitting in a box at this moment. You want it, let me know.


Hi! Could you give me more information about this please? Thanks


----------



## rodeo71 (Nov 29, 2021)

garsh said:


> There are a few sellers on Ali Express that appear to sell a replacement.
> 
> Two examples:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002813541287.htmlhttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002901542978.html
> But I agree with FRC: check your local junkyards first.


Thank you!


----------

